# Best Ranger Competition 2012



## Gypsy (Apr 16, 2012)

Some of you know I volunteer with an ILARNG unit.

One of "my" Soldiers from the Troop came in 3rd place in the competition. We are so proud of him, congrats Matt!


----------



## goon175 (Apr 16, 2012)

Interview with the winners this year...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there a complete list of teams/final standings somewhere?


----------



## dknob (Apr 17, 2012)

goddamn Payne has been doing BRC forever.

I'm always so impressed when CAG wins this shit. Yeah they train for it, but they don't have the same time alloted as everybody else (75th and SF included). I feel like they just wing this shit and win.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2012)

Ft. Bennings website has all the teams listed. 34 teams completed all the events, although a complete listing in order of finish hasn't popped up yet, only the top 3. RTB came in 2nd, NG came in 3rd.

RLTW!


----------

